# Header mit Photoshop erstellen



## BlackHady (4. September 2005)

Hallo,
ich bin neu im Bereich Photoshop. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich ein gutes Header für eine Homepage erstellen kann? Ich bitte um Hilfe und vielen Dank im vorraus. Mfg Hady


----------



## Vale-Feil (4. September 2005)

Datei neu gewünschte Größe eingeben und loslegen


----------



## C4T (4. September 2005)

Wenn du Neuling bist, wirds echt schwer auf anhieb gute Grafiken zu machen.
Ich würde dir erstmal empfehlen, die Tutorials hier durchzuarbeiten.
Gibt massig davon zu jedem Thema.
Viel Spass.
Hier der Link:
http://www.tutorials.de/resources/categories/photoshop.5


----------



## ZorroZ (4. September 2005)

Ich kann dir einfach folgende Tipps geben:

 - Sorge dafür, dass der Header ein bisschen aus dem Layout der HP hinaussticht
 - Er sollte farblich zum Rest passen, also nicht zu knallig (ich mag's aber kanllig   )
 - Wenn du willst, dann setzte im Photoshop noch eine Ebene davor, welche ein Muster enthält, sorge dafür, dass die Ebene aber transparten ist. Das sorgt ein bisschen für Spannung
 - Und das wichtigste: Probieren, Probieren, Probieren


----------

